# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #8

## Matte87

Time to compete once again! The competition will go live on the *12th of August.* 

Sign up and you promise that you'll update your score atleast once a week, or you'll get banned from the competition.

Here's a link to the old one: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ad-7-a-133303/

If you're good at lucid dreaming I suggest you sign up for Upper League.

No lying, no flaming and keep on dreaming!

** = Upper League*

*People who has signed up*

*Matte87
she*
LonelyCloud
melanieb*
fennecgirl
DreamingGhost
Sydney
Coelhao
Chimpertainment
sivason*
Alyzarin*
Xanous
Beefer
Taffy
lemonDrops
NightSpy2* TheModernNinja
TheModernNinja* NightSpy2
*

----------


## Sozu

I'm in

----------


## she

I'll travel since 20-24 of augest till september, but i'd like to take part. upper league.

----------


## melanieb

I'm in. I skipped last month, figured it was good to take a break.

----------


## fennecgirl

Alright, my first competition! I'm definitely in!

----------


## DreamingGhost

I'm in again  :smiley: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## Matte87

Alright signed all of you up. Melanieb; Upper or Lower League?

----------


## melanieb

Upper...my sleep schedule is changing to get kids ready for school so that should help.

----------


## Sydney

Yay! I'm in! ^-^

----------


## Coelhao

Sign me up.  I am moving to Kansas on Sunday.  Gonna have a lot of free time for 3 months.

----------


## Chimpertainment

id like to sign up for lower league, sounds like a good time  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Please add me in upper. My work problems are behid me, so I hope to rock and roll this time!!!

----------


## Matte87

Signed up!  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Sign me up. I'm going to get a lucid if it kills me.

----------


## Matte87

So you'll die if you get a lucid? I'll cross my fingers for you not to have one then  :tongue2:

----------


## Alyzarin

Count me in for the upper league I guess, hopefully I'll be able to keep my head clear when going to bed for this. >w<

----------


## melanieb

^^^wants Aly as teammate    :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

I want in. I'll take lower until I figure out how this all works. And teams? How is that set up?

----------


## Beefer

Well that sounds fun ,but how does that exactly works O.o ?

Edit: Just saw the other thread... ::lol::  I would like to join since I think it should be fun

----------


## Matte87

All of you are now signed up. I make the teams Xanous, unless you specifically want to team up with someone, then just say so and I'll make it happen. Also if you think you'd get more than 10 points a day on average, you should be in upper league. I'll change for you once it's started if I notice that you're too good, and redoing points and stuff makes it easy to miscalculate.

----------


## Xanous

OK sounds good. Any team is fine with me. And I should probably stay lower.

----------


## Matte87

Alright then  :smiley:

----------


## Alyzarin

Hey Matte87, I was just looking over the last competition thread. One of the things that you can get points for is setting yourself up for REM rebound.... Can you give any examples for that? Because I know you can do that pretty well with stuff like melatonin, but I'm wondering what exactly you're looking for. The first thing that would come to mind for me aside from supplements is sleep deprivation, but I don't know if that would seem worth the three extra points for the loss of regular sleep time.

----------


## Matte87

REM rebound is when you deprive yourself of sleep for the sake of dreaming more. Otherwise I'd get REM rebound points everytime I get drunk  :tongue2:

----------


## Alyzarin

Alright, thanks for the clarification!  :tongue2:

----------


## Taffy

> So you'll die if you get a lucid? I'll cross my fingers for you not to have one then



Only if I have to.  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

count me in! i'm glad that i'm here again  :smiley: 
and lower league please.

----------


## NightSpy2

Okeyz. Well, I'm IN!!!!!  ::D: 

I'm going Upper League! And if it's possible, I'd like to be in a team with 'she' and 'TheModernNinja'. He'll sign up soon. (Pretty sure he is going upper league as well.)

----------


## TheModernNinja

> Okeyz. Well, I'm IN!!!!! 
> 
> I'm going Upper League! And if it's possible, I'd like to be in a team with 'she' and 'TheModernNinja'. He'll sign up soon. (Pretty sure he is going upper league as well.)



Yup.Upper league. Lets do this!

----------


## Matte87

Alright you're signed up! I'll put together the thread tonight and post it. Good luck everyone  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Dammit! missed the latest competition, I don't mind though. My recall has vanished....again, so maybe by the time the next one starts it will have returned  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah don't worry dj, perhaps you should work on that recall and come back big time and win it all?  :wink2:

----------


## djpatch999

That's always been the plan ;D

----------

